# Super geiles spiel Anno1777



## bond7 (24. Februar 2012)

gelöscht.........


----------



## shirib (25. Februar 2012)

bond7 schrieb:


> Es ist frei zum spielen, ist ein strategiespiel browser spiel, und ich finde es einfach super, leider kann jederspieler sich nur registrieren wenn er von jemand anderen empfohlen wird, darum will ich die EINLADUNG allen geben, keiner soll raus bleiben wenn er es nicht möchte:
> 
> http://www.xxxxxx/index.php?



Na ja, Registrierung nur auf Einladung möglich, das glaube ich nicht so recht. Der dicke rote "Open Account" Button auf der Hauptseite sagt mir etwas anderes. 
-
Btw, das sagt WOT zu dieser Seite: Klick


----------



## bond7 (25. Februar 2012)

Na ja es ist so, wenn du auf den Link gehst wird automatisch ein Feld ausgefühlt mit mein spiel namen, dieses heist wer dich eingeladen hat.... also obwohl du es vieleicht nicht gesehen hast, es ist so , und falls du irgendwelche Fragen hast, ich bin immer da


----------



## rengaru (26. Februar 2012)

Der rote Button ist aber auch definitiv da, wenn man nur auf "................." geht.

Und irgendwie liest sich dein Startpost so, als hätte ein Mod den Link editiert, was du aber wieder rückgängig gemacht hast. Ganz schön dreist. Sollte dem nicht so sein, sorry.


----------



## Mothman (26. Februar 2012)

rengaru schrieb:


> Und irgendwie liest sich dein Startpost so, als hätte ein Mod den Link editiert, was du aber wieder rückgängig gemacht hast. Ganz schön dreist. Sollte dem nicht so sein, sorry.


Das hast du so richtig erkannt.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Februar 2012)

Interessant ist auch, dass die Firma auf den Seychellen ihren Sitz hat und hat sich mal jemand die TOC durchgelesen, das stinkt zum Himmel ausserdem muss man mindestens 18 sein und viele Community Mitglieder hier sind es noch nicht. 

@Mothman wenn der Typ so dreist ist und deinen Post wieder ändert, wieso sperren wir ihn dann nicht? Das ist IMHO ein absolutes NoGO!


----------



## shirib (27. Februar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass die Firma auf den Seychellen ihren Sitz hat und hat sich mal jemand die TOC durchgelesen, das stinkt zum Himmel ausserdem muss man mindestens 18 sein und viele Community Mitglieder hier sind es noch nicht.
> 
> @Mothman wenn der Typ so dreist ist und deinen Post wieder ändert, wieso sperren wir ihn dann nicht? Das ist IMHO ein absolutes NoGO!


 Jetzt hast du meinen Kommentar total kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Februar 2012)

shirib schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du meinen Kommentar total kaputt gemacht.




Zufrieden?  Jetzt sollte er wieder passen...


----------

